# My West African Dwarf Crocodiles



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Snapped these quickly before leaving the shop. The girl I've suspected may be gravid after some behaviour changes recently but now she's starting so get wider at the waste so fingers crossed there.

The female:



























And the Male:









Pete


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

by far my favourite crocodilian! have been researching these for a while now but after emailing my local licensing officer and talking to others who have had dealings with him it seems highly unlikely he will grant a dwal for anything!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful , absolutely stunning !


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

really nice.


----------

